

Why are iPad games so ugly? - olso4052

This may be a stupid question, since I don't know much about game creation or iOS (or anything at all, really), but why are iPad games so ugly?<p>Is it just something simple like the graphics card? Or is it something else, like the language doesn't present itself well? Or is it something entirely different, like the return on time invested isn't high enough?<p>Or am I just not looking at the right games?<p>I NEED ANSWERS!!!<p>Thanks, I'll hang up and listen.
======
jetti
What games are you looking at and what, exactly, do you mean by "ugly"?

------
benologist
There are bad and ugly games on every single platform.

------
chipsy
They're just low budget. There's a difference.

